# Non-profits benefiting cast members impacted by Covid?



## SleighBelle

The company I work for will match donations made to charities doing work to support communities impacted by Covid. Since I consider Disney and cast members ’my people’, I would like to make a donation to a charity that benefits cast members.

My first thought was Second Harvest Food Bank since that is a local charity that Disney supports. But I don’t know if that is the best one that actually helps cast members. 

Any other ideas?


----------



## MinnesoTristan

I donated to Second Harvest today. There is another organization called the cast member pantry that puts together grocery bags for furloughed cast members: https://www.facebook.com/castmemberpantry/


----------



## SleighBelle

Thank you @MinnesoTristan! I just donated.

I hate that they are in this position!


----------



## MinnesoTristan

Me too, it breaks my heart, and I will do anything I can to help. I’m the only one in my family who was never a cast member, so it really hit me hard.


----------



## Skyborndancer

Bouncing this thread, because I would love to hear more about what most helps the struggling cast members! Please chime in if you know or heard something that helps. And Merry Christmas to all <3


----------



## Kestryl

ETA: This comment isn’t about a non profit, but just another way someone could potentially support CMs. Sorry for any confusion!

On top of the food resources listed above, there are a bunch of cast members who make crafts and all kinds of things on the side- or on the main if they’re not working. There’s a Facebook group. I don’t know if I’m allowed to post it here?


----------



## Stevostang

Haven't heard of any others post any more you hear about


----------

